# Snowflake



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice snowflake.........


----------



## Jeff G (Dec 12, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks gentlemen!


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 12, 2018)

I was expecting something completely different


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 12, 2018)

Vtec44 said:


> I was expecting something completely different



Hmmm...I have no idea what that would be


----------



## CherylL (Dec 12, 2018)

Wow!  Very nice.  I like the gold background.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 12, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Wow!  Very nice.  I like the gold background.



Thank you very much!


----------



## uk_mark (Dec 13, 2018)

Very nice Dean.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 13, 2018)

Thank you Mark. Very nice of you to say.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 13, 2018)

Vtec44 said:


> I was expecting something completely different



Me to

@Dean_Gretsch Cool shot, very Chistmassy!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 13, 2018)

Cool! How do you find these?


----------



## PJM (Dec 13, 2018)

Great photo!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 13, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > I was expecting something completely different
> ...



I still don't know what you guys were thinking, lol. Thanks



DGMPhotography said:


> Cool! How do you find these?


Thanks. As long as outside objects are below freezing, you will have a little time to take pics of the flakes when they fall. They melt pretty quickly, so be fast! It was cold here when I took this, but warmed up later and they were gone!


PJM said:


> Great photo!


Thank you!


----------

